# Problemas de utilizar un transformador reductor como transformador elevador



## nikolaantword (Ago 25, 2017)

Primero saludar a toda la comunidad es mi primer participación en el foro. Espero haber colocado el tema en el lugar correcto me avisan cualquier cosa. 
El tema es como dice; utilizar un transformador reductor como elevador:que problemas hay que tener en cuenta. A modo de ejemplo tengo un transformador que pone en sus características 430W-12V25A. Es un transformador reciclado de un cargador de baterías de auto. Con un primario de 220V-240V,secundario 16V-0V-16v y otro secundario 0V-10.5V(utilizado para alimentar la electrónica de control del cargador),este último tiene los cables más finos a calibre de ojo: 0.5mm; mientras el secundario 16V-0V-16V tiene unos 1mm de sección el cable a su salida ; y el primario 220V-240V tiene un cable a su salida de unos 1,5mm cuadrados.Si le conecto 16V de alterna en el secundario seguramente obtendre 230V en el primario pero que potencia será capas de entregar el primario a su salida usándolo como secundario tal y como ha sido construido?
observando que trabajando junto con la placa me entrega 20A a 14V(por ley de joules 280W)el secundario real. Y en ese momento usando sentido común por el primario no circulan esos 20A(corrijanme si me equivoco)sino debería dimensionar las termomagneticas de la red 230V de mi casa para 4600W.Entonces mi humilde conclusión es que el primario no está fabricado para entregar la misma corriente que el secundario. 
cuanto será capas de entregar el transformador conectado al revés?. Que problemas tenemos al utilizar el transformador al revés?Espero se entienda la pregunta y desde ya agradezco todas la respuestas. Saludos a todos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 26, 2017)

Debes leer más sobre transformadores
un transformador se calcula en función de lo que necesites, que tensión y que corriente
Es decir la carga determina la potencia, en base a eso se calcula el primario teniendo en cuentas las perdidas
De tal manera que si necesito 100W en el secundario el primario entregara 100W
como el secundario tiene más tensión y mas corriente el primario tiene más tensión y menos  corriente por eso los cables son más finos en el primario

Si lo conectas al revés a la fuente adecuada obtendras lo mismo
La energía no se obtiene de la nada, se transforma


----------



## nikolaantword (Ago 26, 2017)

Hola Pandacba. La idea es reciclar este transformador,no fabricar uno. Este transformador iría conectado a un circuito con una batería de 48V un regulador de 32V con un oscilador a 50Hz. En fin le conectaria 32V de alterna en su secundario para utilizarlo como primario y obtener 230V.Que problemas tendría entonces?Vamos que lo que quiero hacer es un simple inversor con este transformador. Cuantos wattios soportaría entregar??Según lo que dice el transformador cuando escribe: 430W-12V25A entiendo que entrega 25 A a 12V. Comprobé cuando estaba funcionando era un cargador de baterías que cargaba 20A a 14 V.Si utilizo el primario como secundario y viceversa que corriente soportarían los devanados entregando 230V??


----------



## Scooter (Ago 26, 2017)

En teoría es muy sencillo P1=P2 y de ahí ya sale todo.
Si entran 280W salen 280W, aplicas la ley de joules y listo.
Si acaso aplicas unos rendimientos del 90% y ya está.

El problema no, el problemón es que dudo que tu oscilador sea senoidal. Será de onda cuadrada y todo se va al _diablo_. 
Todos los rendimientos empeorarán a lo bestia por eso.


----------



## krlosss (Ago 26, 2017)

300 W
1,36A.

Con la distorsión de la onda trapezoidal del ondulador pues no se.


----------



## nikolaantword (Oct 16, 2017)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 16, 2017)

La potencia no cambia, no se crea energia de la nada, el primario normal  como debe soportar más tensiones tienen muchas vueltas y es de alambre fino, sin tener en cuenta las perdidas, la potencia del prmario es igual  a la del secundario, para una potencia dada a más tensión menos corriente y viceversa es  decir a menos tensión más corriente.
Si tenes una fuente senoidal de 12V tendras 220V, pero si la onda no es senoidal, hay muchas perdidas, decae enormemente el rendimiento, y la salida no es una onda cuadrada, es un pulso de mucha intensidad y angosto, ese tipo de onda no sirve para un motor por ejemplo, si te puede servir para iluminación


----------



## nikolaantword (Oct 16, 2017)

Que problema tendría el rectificador de un televisor y el de un PlayStation 4 con esa onda?es perjudicial para los aparatos?


----------



## capitanp (Oct 17, 2017)

es solo que una señal no senoidal esta compuesta por armónicos de mayor frecuenci y fijate que le pasan a los diodos si superas su frecuencia max


----------



## Scooter (Oct 17, 2017)

No sabemos cómo funcionan aparatos diseñados para una tensión de frecuencia y amplitud dada cuando los conectas a otra tensión de otra frecuencia y otra amplitud.
Las cargas sencillas, resistivas, se comportan más o menos igual. El resto no sabemos.


----------



## jcsc (Ene 27, 2018)

buenas, como le fue utilizando el transformador a la inversa?



yo quiero utilizar un transformador que me dé entre 500 a 1000V a la salida, y en la entrada que reciba un voltaje mucho menor como máximo 120V, pero a altas frecuancias mayores a 500kHz, como lo ven? que me recomiendan? la idea es usar un generador de señales en la entreda con algun circuito amplificador


----------



## pandacba (Ene 27, 2018)

Tenes ese transformador, mira que debe estar diseñado para trabajar a la frecuencia que estas deseando emplear.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 28, 2018)

Entre 500 y 1.000 V a 500 kHz  ¿ Para que uso serían ?


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 29, 2018)

jcsc dijo:


> buenas, como le fue utilizando el transformador a la inversa?
> 
> 
> 
> yo quiero utilizar un transformador que me dé entre 500 a 1000V a la salida, y en la entrada que reciba un voltaje mucho menor como máximo 120V, pero a altas frecuancias mayores a 500kHz, como lo ven? que me recomiendan? la idea es usar un generador de señales en la entreda con algun circuito amplificador



Un flyback de tv (color= DC  o uno antiguo ByN= AC
Sin nucleo a 500khz ya genera mas de 1000v, pero bueno es poca corriente.. cuentanos mas.

Saludos!


----------

